# Windmill point



## wwgriggs3 (Jan 15, 2007)

Heading to the Windmill point area to see my Aunt. I think she lives on the Little Bay side. Should I take my fishing gear? I would be fishing from the shore. Any sujestions on where and what, or would I be wasting my time?


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

i never go anywhere without several rods and a tackle pack in the truck behind the seat-


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

griggs,
I do a lot of fishing in the northen neck, kayaking and shore. There are only a few places you could fish from shore in windmill point(mostly private property). The county tried to put a 600' fishing pier down there but the citizens were outraged and it got withdrawn. With the way things have been, you might have a shot at catching a striper or two but that would be about it. Most other species have moved out. Little Bay is not windmill point but close to it. Its a small bay area off Fleets Bay which is off Ches. Bay. Most of the shoreline around there has an extended shallow bottom. It never hurts to carry your gear and give it a shot. One spot you could try is at the very end of Windmill Point road(mouth of Rapp.rvr). The beach at the cul-de-sac is owned by Lancaster County. Stay between the old pier(left) and the old fishtrap poles(right) and nobody can say crap about you being there. Also the current under the bridge just before the cul-de-sac might be worth a try. If your aunt lives on the western side of Fleets Bay then fish from her shoreline too. Some SAV around there that may be holding a striper. I have good luck around there spring to fall from the yak(striper,croaker,trout,bluefish). Good luck.


----------



## wwgriggs3 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the input. I think she lives on the southern side of antipoison/little bay (I've never been there). Any suggestions on lures/bait?


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Could try some 3-4" sassy shad lures, curly tail grubs, spinner baits, or hold bottom with bloodworms, shrimp, clams, squid, or cutbait. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Marstang, thanks for the info on Windmill Pt Rd. What about the Smith Point area? Any legal places to fish from shore there? Mathias Pt area? Thanks!


----------



## FishinAddiction (May 9, 2006)

yeah i have a place in urbanna and I thought it was all private down there on windmill point road....good to know either way.....could you launch a yak from the beach there?


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

Lipyourown, 
Not going to give out info about Smith Point cause i have worked very hard to get in there and fish that by foot. Dont know anything about Mathias, sorry.

Fishinaddiction,
You can launch a yak from the beach at the end of windmill point road, its public property. There is also a kayak launch on Windmill Point Creek owned by the county. Look to the right just after you go across the last bridge on windmill pnt road. Its a gravel parking lot with a small road in the back right corner. Take bug spray even in the winter.


----------



## wwgriggs3 (Jan 15, 2007)

marstang-thanks for the info. never wet a line. tour on Wed. and rain on Thur. The beach area looked shallow, flat, and without structure. I was told to bring the boat when it warms up!


----------

